# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] SMMPROMARKETING.com - cheap & fast panel for social media! 200+ sevices!

## dinolegit

smmpromarketing.com

 *We are offers to you best social media services!
We can do everything you need! Fast and cheap prices you can see on our web site!* 






Price example. You can see all prices on our WebSite!


We have a system of cumulative discounts for all clients on our panel. The discount will stay forever with the client




Our panel very help to use, we're working on updates everytime, our support workin for client 24/7. We have 100+ active clients at this moment.





Right now we accept onlyPayPal.The Skrill, Cardlink, Stripe will be added back as soon as possible.

For all new Users we are giving a discount on the first deposit 5%. 
To get Your discount:
1. Register your account
2. Create a ticket
3. Write us "New user discount"

Because of only one pay method, we have good offers for everyone:
1. Top up your wallet with $50 and get a 3% bonus.
2. Top up your wallet with $70 and get a 5% bonus.
3. Top up your wallet with $100 and more to get a 8% bonus.
The bonus will be added automatically.

If you have any questions, just ask here or create a new ticket on site.
You can send us email here - [email protected]

----------


## dinolegit

We are working all the time! 

We have added some new functions to our services! 
You can Check what's new was added on our site in updates.
We are preparing an update that will implement services as:

SpotifySoundCloudCoubReddit

----------


## dinolegit

We have fully updated our panel Design! 

Here was our old panel - Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Enjoy guys. 

Remember, we giving 5% discount for new users.

----------

